# Trouble setting up Time Machine



## freebsdjames (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi! I am following this guide: https://www.fwaggle.org/sysadmin/macos/samba-time-machine/ to set up time machine.


I can connect to my share through samba and use it normally but time machine setup is going wrong somewhere!


```
[homes]
read only = no

[global]
workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = Samba Server Version %v
netbios name = jamesbsd
security = user
passdb backend = tdbsam
bind interfaces only = yes
interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.0.120/32
log level = 3

[bebe]
path = /bebe
valid users = james
writable = yes
browsable = yes
read only = no
guest ok = no
public = no
create mask = 775
force create mode = 775
directory mask = 2775
force directory mode = 2775
use sendfile = yes

[timemachine]
comment = Time Machine
path = /bebe/timemachine
use sendfile = yes
browseable = no
writeable = yes
create mask = 0600
directory mask = 0700
spotlight = yes
vfs objects = catia fruit streams_xattr
fruit:aapl = yes
fruit:time machine = yes
valid users = james
```

When I try to mount the drive I get:


```
~/ $ sudo tmutil setdestination 'smb://james:somepassword@jamesbsd/bebe/timemachine'
Password:
Disk does not support Time Machine backups. (error 45)
The backup destination could not be set.
~/ $
```

And samba log: https://pastebin.com/raw/jrudAZWw


Any help appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2020)

Judging from the howto you posted you're missing a bunch of options in your [timemachine] definition.


----------



## freebsdjames (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for looking SirDice!

I got it working following
https://kirb.me/2018/03/24/using-samba-as-a-time-machine-network-server.html and fixing my tmutil set call.

~/ $ sudo tmutil setdestination 'smb://james:somepassword@jamesbsd/bebe/timemachine'

For future readers:


```
[homes]
read only = no

[global]
workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = Samba Server Version %v
netbios name = jamesbsd
wins support = yes
security = user
passdb backend = tdbsam
bind interfaces only = yes
interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.0.120/32
log level = 2
map to guest = bad password

[bebe]
path = /bebe
valid users = james
writable = yes
browsable = yes
read only = no
guest ok = no
public = no
create mask = 775
force create mode = 775
directory mask = 2775
force directory mode = 2775
use sendfile = yes

[timemachine]
comment = Time Machine
path = /bebe/timemachine
browseable = yes
writeable = yes
create mask = 0600
directory mask = 0700
spotlight = yes
vfs objects = catia fruit streams_xattr
fruit:aapl = yes
fruit:time machine = yes
```

Instead of the path to the share:


```
~/ $ sudo tmutil setdestination 'smb://james:somepassword@jamesbsd/bebe/timemachine'
```

The part after jamesbsd: should be the name of the share.


```
~/ $ sudo tmutil setdestination 'smb://james:somepassword@jamesbsd:/timemachine'
```


----------

